# october 5th o2 arena joshua debut !!!



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

hope he is not the headine act like luke Campbell was 

pretty certain this is the Thursday announcement !!


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

He will be the headline act I'd have thought, bit surprised they are not putting him on the Fury vs Haye undercard. As long as the card is as strong as the Hull one was, then I have no issues with Joshua headlining


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

pro novices headlining is bad for the sport, eddie hearn my arse


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> pro novices headlining is bad for the sport, eddie hearn my arse


The Hull show was great, so what exactly is yourproblem?


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

show was good never said it wasn't my quarrel is with pro novices headlining cards, when did I say the show was shite

eddie hearn my arse


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nothing wrong with it if they have a good card like Hull


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> show was good never said it wasn't my quarrel is with pro novices headlining cards, when did I say the show was shite
> 
> eddie hearn my arse


Olympic gold medalist drawing big crowd in outdoor event, real bad for the sport isn't it?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

The hull show and making Campbell headline was the final bit that pushed Joshua to go with Eddie. He knows his worth and wants to cash in straight away


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

blow out in the first round against an unskilled journeyman who has only won 2 fights from 20 is shite for the sport, who the fuck wants to see that put them on before the main event, eddie hearn new age promoting conning the public 

eddie hearn my arse


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> show was good never said it wasn't my quarrel is with pro novices headlining cards, when did I say the show was shite
> 
> eddie hearn my arse


Because eddie hearn was the first person to do this ...
Zou shiming's debut was really bad for the sport as well...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> blow out in the first round against an unskilled journeyman who has only won 2 fights from 20 is shite for the sport, who the fuck wants to see that put them on before the main event, eddie hearn new age promoting conning the public
> 
> eddie hearn my arse


You do actually realise it was a ploy by Hearn to make Campbell the headline act because hes a big name and clearly a ticket seller. The Campbell fight was actually irrelevant, the real headliner was Brook-Jones/Coyle-Matthews.

How many times do you want to say Eddie Hearn my arse? Do you want Eddie to mount you're arse or something?


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Because eddie hearn was the first person to do this ...
> Zou shiming's debut was really bad for the sport as well...


zou shiming is a great fighter though, Campbell and Joshua are typical planks that aint gonna go too far


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Surely this is a PPV :conf


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

If Warren had an Olympian being the headline act at the O2 on their debut fight you'd be going fucking mental. 

Hearn has pulled the wool over so many people's eyes I suppose you have to give him credit. The peoples promoter, you gullible fucks :rofl

He makes Warren look like a charity


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The Hull show was great, so what exactly is yourproblem?


People like you I'd have thought.

Eddie can do no wrong. The last people people should listen to is the views of someone who is pro-Eddie. The only views that should count are the impartial ones and impartial people say that debuts should not headline cards. They should start them.

#TeamBarker :verysad


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

they are eddie hearns rent boys these guys protecting him as though he is a saviour and different to other promoters, they are all the same and eddie does whats best for his wallet not whats best for the sport


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> they are eddie hearns rent boys these guys protecting him as though he is a saviour and different to other promoters, they are all the same and eddie does whats best for his wallet not whats best for the sport


Great post.

"The Group" was all voting one another best posters the other day. Its all you need to know.

Small group on the internet with an agenda out to ruin shows. :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> People like you I'd have thought.
> 
> Eddie can do no wrong. The last people people should listen to is the views of someone who is pro-Eddie. The only views that should count are the impartial ones and impartial people say that debuts should not headline cards. They should start them.
> 
> #TeamBarker :verysad


Craney this is the last time ill respond to you. I have you on ignore, stop quoting me. Look at my posts, if I think Fast car is in the wrong ill give him shit for it. Like this PPV situation, so it's sad that I'm a Barker fan? Supported him since he turned pro under Hennessy you little cretin, do one.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Craney this is the last time ill respond to you. I have you on ignore, stop quoting me. Look at my posts, if I think Fast car is in the wrong ill give him shit for it. Like this PPV situation, so it's sad that I'm a Barker fan? Supported him since he turned pro under Hennessy you little cretin, do one.


I'll give you that, you'll give him shit for it. More so than Rob anyway.

I'm sure you can understand that impartial views are the only ones that should be listened to though.

You quote me, I'll quote you. You got quoted on a forum. Big fucking deal. Deal with it tosser.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

I heard from a source that certain people on check hook think eddie hearn has a cock made of gold and his banjo string is diamond encrusted


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Gael Clichy against some fucking bum that will take a dive if he was any good to begin with as a headliner. Yawn. 

Think I'll pass. Have no interest watching this stuff, I'd rather watch competitive headliners ta.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Gael Clichy against some fucking bum that will take a dive if he was any good to begin with as a headliner. Yawn.
> 
> Think I'll pass. Have no interest watching this stuff, I'd rather watch competitive headliners ta.


You can pretend all you want that you won't watch it but I don't know a boxing fan in Britain that won't watch Anthony Joshua's pro debut.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> I heard from a source that certain people on check hook think eddie hearn has a cock made of gold and his banjo string is diamond encrusted


Its made of wood and at some point in their lives, they've all had it rammed up the shitter in his office.

As for Anthony Joshua?

Speak for yourself BA. There will be plenty who choose not to. This isnt Floyd Mayweather v2.

He was gifted a gold medal on *home soil*.

Audley Harrison was more deserving of gold....and thats saying something! If he goes 10-0 people might start getting interested, but for a first fight I know I wont be tuning in unless its a good card. Why do I absolutely have to see Anthony Joshua knock some bum over in 15-20 seconds? :huh


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You can pretend all you want that you won't watch it but I don't know a boxing fan in Britain that won't watch Anthony Joshua's pro debut.


I'm not from Britain and I didnt watch Luke Campbell vs Bum of the month either. Just because they have the Matchroom/Sky hype behind them does not mean I will be desperately wanting to see their first fights against nobodys.

I've nothing against either, but it holds no interest for me. It will be several years before they fight competitive opponents, then I might start to give a shit. As for Headlining SkyTelevised boxing shows....just shows how pathetic British boxing is these days.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

@EddieHearn: MAJOR press conference at 12pm on Thursday at Trinity house, Tower Hill. If you work in the World of sport I suggest you are there!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> @EddieHearn: MAJOR press conference at 12pm on Thursday at Trinity house, Tower Hill. If you work in the World of sport I suggest you are there!


He sure knows how to hype nothing into something


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> I'm not from Britain and I didnt watch Luke Campbell vs Bum of the month either. Just because they have the Matchroom/Sky hype behind them does not mean I will be desperately wanting to see their first fights against nobodys.
> 
> I've nothing against either, but it holds no interest for me. It will be several years before they fight competitive opponents, then I might start to give a shit. As for Headlining SkyTelevised boxing shows....just shows how pathetic British boxing is these days.


So British boxing is pathetic and you hold no interest in it? Yet you're posting in the Brit Forum..


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> @EddieHearn: *MAJOR press conference* at 12pm on Thursday at Trinity house, Tower Hill. *If you work in the World of sport I suggest you are there!*


uke

:suicide
@Bill

@Rob & @BoxingAnalyst

:jjj :SOK


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> So British boxing is pathetic and you hold no interest in it? Yet you're posting in the Brit Forum..


 I said its pathetic that amateurs turning pro are headlining shows, and you're jizzing yourself over it. 
You're another Hearn stooge so its no surprise.

You just said every boxing fan in Britain will be excited by Joshuas headline pro debut. Are you serious? 
Very few people outside of Hull gave the slightest fuck about Campbell vs TBA.

I hold no interest in Pro Debut fighters headlining shows. That does not equal no interest in British boxing. 
It's like talking to a clone of Rob Palmer here. The way you guys drool over everything Hearn does is embarrassing,


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> I said its pathetic that amateurs turning pro are headlining shows, and you're jizzing yourself over it.
> You're another Hearn stooge so its no surprise.
> 
> You just said every boxing fan in Britain will be excited by Joshuas headline pro debut. Are you serious?
> ...


Here here


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> I'm not from Britain and I didnt watch Luke Campbell vs Bum of the month either. Just because they have the Matchroom/Sky hype behind them does not mean I will be desperately wanting to see their first fights against nobodys.
> 
> I've nothing against either, but it holds no interest for me. It will be several years before they fight competitive opponents, then I might start to give a shit. As for Headlining SkyTelevised boxing shows....just shows how pathetic British boxing is these days.


Campbell will be fighting competitive opposition within 12-18 months, I'd be fairly convinced of that. He's the real deal, Joshua, less sure. He's certainly talented but very inexperienced and with lots of holes to his game at this stage


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

It's hard to tell how far Joshua will be able to go due to his lack of amateur experience (not something you can normally say about an olympic gold medalist!) but his turning professional certainly is big news and it will sell tickets - people will want to see it and having it as a headliner makes sense (even though the quality competitive boxing will be on its 'undercard').


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> I said its pathetic that amateurs turning pro are headlining shows, and you're jizzing yourself over it.
> You're another Hearn stooge so its no surprise.
> 
> You just said every boxing fan in Britain will be excited by Joshuas headline pro debut. Are you serious?
> ...


Actually you said 'just shows how pathetic British boxing is'

Stop lying I didn't say every british boxing fan will be excited to watch Joshua's debut I said every fan will watch it. Don't twist my words.

When do I drool over anything Hearn does? Show some proof?

I'm not exactly bothered who headlines a card aslong as its good.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

He is / was one of the biggest potential signing for all of the leading world promoters 

Obviously the hype machine is gonna go into over drive to brain wash the zombie casuals and some of these even dumber twitter users.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The Hull show was great, so what exactly is yourproblem?


Look at the opportunities Zou Shiming is creating for fighters by headlining shows in Macau. Not a problem unless the undercard is shit IMO


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Look at the opportunities Zou Shiming is creating for fighters by headlining shows in Macau. Not a problem unless the undercard is shit IMO


Spot on :good


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah got to agree with not caring if Joshua headlines 
In fact you are more likely to get a strong undercard to please or attract the hardcore fan
The 3 support fights under Campbell were all strong


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah got to agree with not caring if Joshua headlines
> In fact you are more likely to get a strong undercard to please or attract the hardcore fan
> The 3 support fights under Campbell were all strong


Absolutely bang on.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Look at the opportunities Zou Shiming is creating for fighters by headlining shows in Macau. Not a problem unless the undercard is shit IMO


:deal

If we get Mitchell vs Crolla, Brook or Bellew, and a host of talent, I'm not only fine with it, I'll be going too


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Because eddie hearn was the first person to do this ...
> Zou shiming's debut was really bad for the sport as well...


Now that was a really good card. The upcoming card for Zou's second fight isn't quite as good, but it's still a solid card.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Now that was a really good card. The upcoming card for Zou's second fight isn't quite as good, but it's still a solid card.


Yeah annoyed Im missing that one as Im back home for the summer but Estrada-Melindo will be a cracker! I think Hanks-Ruiz Jr might be fun too


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Yeah annoyed Im missing that one as Im back home for the summer but Estrada-Melindo will be a cracker! I think Hanks-Ruiz Jr might be fun too


Estrada must have really benefited out of Top Rank moving into China, as I can't imagine his fights with Viloria or Melindo would have gotten the same attention otherwise.

Viloria must be kicking himself though. Finally appears to be filling his potential, gets the Estrada fight on HBO2.....and loses. Not saying he'd have been a star, but it could have led to more title defences on Top Rank undercards in China on HBO/HBO2. And he was talking about moving up to super flyweight, so there was always a chance of fighting for one of those belts too. Wouldn't mind seeing an Estrada/Viloria rematch. Maybe on the Pacquiao/Rios undercard.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Never understood the issue with amateur stars headlining. If you sell more tickets, get more viewers you should get the most money. Simple as that. The other fighters in Hearns stable will benefit and if they perform well they can capitalize and become stars in there own right. If Joshua or Campbell don't deliver they won't be headliners for long.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Estrada must have really benefited out of Top Rank moving into China, as I can't imagine his fights with Viloria or Melindo would have gotten the same attention otherwise.
> 
> Viloria must be kicking himself though. Finally appears to be filling his potential, gets the Estrada fight on HBO2.....and loses. Not saying he'd have been a star, but it could have led to more title defences on Top Rank undercards in China on HBO/HBO2. And he was talking about moving up to super flyweight, so there was always a chance of fighting for one of those belts too. Wouldn't mind seeing an Estrada/Viloria rematch. Maybe on the Pacquiao/Rios undercard.


I think TR will be under allot of pressure to deliver major match ups on there undercards from now on.

Estrada v Viloria is a great fight but not a major fight.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Never understood the issue with amateur stars headlining. If you sell more tickets, get more viewers you should get the most money. Simple as that. The other fighters in Hearns stable will benefit and if they perform well they can capitalize and become stars in there own right. If Joshua or Campbell don't deliver they won't be headliners for long.


Agree with this and for me, if you've got a gold medal then you've earnt it!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think TR will be under allot of pressure to deliver major match ups on there undercards from now on.
> 
> Estrada v Viloria is a great fight but not a major fight.


Well the next Macau card (after Sat) will be Pacquiao-Rios, Andrade-Martirosyan is on too so they are stepping up further. Zou's debut was always meant to be the start.



Batkilt said:


> Estrada must have really benefited out of Top Rank moving into China, as I can't imagine his fights with Viloria or Melindo would have gotten the same attention otherwise.
> 
> Viloria must be kicking himself though. Finally appears to be filling his potential, gets the Estrada fight on HBO2.....and loses. Not saying he'd have been a star, but it could have led to more title defences on Top Rank undercards in China on HBO/HBO2. And he was talking about moving up to super flyweight, so there was always a chance of fighting for one of those belts too. Wouldn't mind seeing an Estrada/Viloria rematch. Maybe on the Pacquiao/Rios undercard.


Viloria's missed a massive opportunity, he had nearly equal support to Zou inside the arena. There were loads of Filipinos there supporting him. A Viloria-Zou matchup in 2/3 years wouldve been huge if he'd carried on winning. Arum is basically filling the non televised undercard with lower weight fighters to build opponents for Zou. Viloria was the main one, now Estrada, Melindo and Tso are. Arum will want Melindo to win as he is Filipino, no doubt.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Well the next Macau card (after Sat) will be Pacquiao-Rios, Andrade-Martirosyan is on too so they are stepping up further. Zou's debut was always meant to be the start.
> 
> Viloria's missed a massive opportunity, he had nearly equal support to Zou inside the arena. There were loads of Filipinos there supporting him. A Viloria-Zou matchup in 2/3 years wouldve been huge if he'd carried on winning. Arum is basically filling the non televised undercard with lower weight fighters to build opponents for Zou. Viloria was the main one, now Estrada, Melindo and Tso are. Arum will want Melindo to win as he is Filipino, no doubt.


I think Top Rank have put on some quality cards in recent years. Some of the undercards for Donaire or Chavez, Jr fights haven't been great, but Golden Boy have been guilty of putting on fight cards in that sense and seem to be exempt from criticism from those same people. On paper the card for Cotto/Margarito II was designed to deliver good action fights. A couple didn't deliver as hoped for, but that's out with the promoters' hands.

If anyone can make a comeback at this juncture it's Viloria. His career has been too erratic and unpredictable to completely write him off, but he really missed a golden opportunity there. He'd need to win a rematch in style, get a few defences and/or win a title at super flyweight in order to get the Zou fight he must have had an eye on for down the line.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> I think Top Rank have put on some quality cards in recent years. Some of the undercards for Donaire or Chavez, Jr fights haven't been great, but Golden Boy have been guilty of putting on fight cards in that sense and seem to be exempt from criticism from those same people. On paper the card for Cotto/Margarito II was designed to deliver good action fights. A couple didn't deliver as hoped for, but that's out with the promoters' hands.
> 
> If anyone can make a comeback at this juncture it's Viloria. His career has been too erratic and unpredictable to completely write him off, but he really missed a golden opportunity there. He'd need to win a rematch in style, get a few defences and/or win a title at super flyweight in order to get the Zou fight he must have had an eye on for down the line.


Top rank have delivered good fight after good fight this year
For me their shows have produced more than golden boy
Not so much the matchmaking has been so much better just that their fights have at times been sensational


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Top rank have delivered good fight after good fight this year
> For me their shows have produced more than golden boy
> Not so much the matchmaking has been so much better just that their fights have at times been sensational


Just now the HBO/Top Rank and Showtime/Golden Boy cold war is producing good cards. A couple of years down the line I think we'll be moaning our tits off about fights not happening like we were a few years ago - when they only really worked together for Gamboa/Ponce De Leon - but right now it's producing good fights, as neither can afford to be complacent. Having said that, HBO are having to go to the well of "international bouts" more and more, and they're broadcasting fights that they'd never have considered a couple of years ago; that has it's negatives as well as positives.

Lara/Angulo was one of my favourite fights of the year though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Agree with this and for me, if you've got a gold medal then you've earnt it!


Yeh pretty much every fighter turning pro would have chosen to go to the Olympics if they were good enough. Its not like Luke Campbell was drawn out of a lucky dip of amateur boxers and sent to the games.

With Joshua I can semi understand it because of they way in which he won the medal but it got annoying hearing about how he is a bum that won a robbery within 15 seconds of the medal ceremony.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Well the next Macau card (after Sat) will be Pacquiao-Rios, Andrade-Martirosyan is on too so they are stepping up further. Zou's debut was always meant to be the start.


I meant because of the Mayweather v Canelo card being so strong they might feel under pressure to match it.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Joshua being a nominal main event with a big card to back it up,if Quigg-Salinas is on it they might put his fight on before it because it would look silly that a `word title`(iffy belt I know) fight was on before his.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Cunts just love to moan. If having Joshua as headliner is going to generate enough money to allow several good fights on the bill then I'm happy.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't imagine it being an interesting fight, it'll be the usual complete bum who won't last a full 60 seconds 

Kind of over these sorts of debuts, just once it'd be nice to see one of them against a guy who you could at least loosely term as a "boxer"


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> I can't imagine it being an interesting fight, it'll be the usual complete bum who won't last a full 60 seconds
> 
> Kind of over these sorts of debuts, just once it'd be nice to see one of them against a guy who you could at least loosely term as a "boxer"


He should fight the guy H.Fury just went 4 rounds with twice.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

I really can't see the issue, Campbell & Joshua won gold medals live on the BBC on a weekend when millions were watching so of course they're likely to be the official headliner for their pro debuts. Why does it matter who officially headlines the card as long as there's plenty of good fights on the bill? Been from Yorkshire myself I hope Campbell keeps headlining big cards round here & the sport can thrive in other parts of the region & not just Sheffield.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

A Force said:


> I really can't see the issue, Campbell & Joshua won gold medals live on the BBC on a weekend when millions were watching so of course they're likely to be the official headliner for their pro debuts. Why does it matter who officially headlines the card as long as there's plenty of good fights on the bill? Been from Yorkshire myself I hope Campbell keeps headlining big cards round here & the sport can thrive in other parts of the region & not just Sheffield.


You got a new 14,000 arena in Leeds be good to see that place banged out.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

he doesnt have the fanbase to headline 

campbell has a whole city behind him


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> he doesnt have the fanbase to headline
> 
> campbell has a whole city behind him


what are you basing this on?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Has H.fury fought Joshua I'm the amateurs? They must have sparred each other?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Has H.fury fought Joshua I'm the amateurs? They must have sparred each other?


Hughie Fury has very limited amateur experience. I think he's sparred with Joshua, but I don't think they've actually fought.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> what are you basing this on?


you know im right rob

so hes filling up a 18k arena yh?


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Hearn taking the piss yet again. 

:-(


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You can pretend all you want that you won't watch it but I don't know a boxing fan in Britain that won't watch Anthony Joshua's pro debut.


Very few watched Hugie Fury debut who seems a much better talent. Than again, he doesn't have the saviour Hearn promoting him.

:barf


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I think Eddie is just trying to be different and live up to the new age tag. Tradition is out the window. No longer are amateurs debuting at the bottom of a card, he wants them headlining them. Making them feel like superstars. (he likes to say that)

But this can also backfire aswell. Because they might not be ready for it and if rushed could lead to disastrous consequences somewhere along the line.

So while I say I understand it to a certain extent. Its still not very smart to give fighters the bright lights early on. Its about building them up gradually as they grow and learn as fighters and men. They aint made it yet, its very dangerous to make them feel like they have early on.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

There's nothing different about it though - we're just not used to it over here as it's only recently that our amateurs have started consistently bringing home the bacon from big international tournaments.

I did think it was daft that Simmons and Johnson brought back medals from the 2010 Commonwealth Games, and then fought nobodies on Burns' undercards with little fanfare. Simmons did bring through a decent following with him for at least a few fights too. Not suggesting they should have been headlining but....a lot more could have been done. No idea what the script is with their promotional rights though. Johnson is with Warren, I think, but Simmons is managed/promoted by Morrison. I only mention them as the main difference between what Hearn has done with Campbell's debut and what Warren does, in general, is he's taken the fighter to his own back door, rather than have him fight in London.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Duffy said:


> Very few watched Hugie Fury debut who seems a much better talent. Than again, he doesn't have the saviour Hearn promoting him.
> 
> :barf


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> you know im right rob
> 
> so hes filling up a 18k arena yh?


No I don't. What are you basing this on? Why do you think Hull will get behind Campbell but London won't get behind Joshua?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> There's nothing different about it though - we're just not used to it over here as it's only recently that our amateurs have started consistently bringing home the bacon from big international tournaments.
> 
> I did think it was daft that Simmons and Johnson brought back medals from the 2010 Commonwealth Games, and then fought nobodies on Burns' undercards with little fanfare. Simmons did bring through a decent following with him for at least a few fights too. Not suggesting they should have been headlining but....a lot more could have been done. No idea what the script is with their promotional rights though. Johnson is with Warren, I think, but Simmons is managed/promoted by Morrison. I only mention them as the main difference between what Hearn has done with Campbell's debut and what Warren does, in general, is he's taken the fighter to his own back door, rather than have him fight in London.


There is a huge difference between Olympic & Commonwealth medals in terms of prestige and profile, but the point is valid. Both Simmons and Johnson have been horribly promoted by Frank. It seems like Simmons is working with Hearn now and hopefully he will be push. Simmons should get a British title fight in 2014. Johnson got pulled from the Frank card this week and was moaning about it and was re-tweeting Hearn posts.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> You got a new 14,000 arena in Leeds be good to see that place banged out.


I'd love to see that. A bit of a shame that there's not many fighters from the area, can't think of many others apart from Anwar & Sykes down the road in Dewsbury, it might have to wait until Bateson turns over after Rio


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Agree with this and for me, if you've got a gold medal then you've earnt it!


Lets have Audley Harrison headline the next Matchroom super event so. Big name, Olympic gold medalist, makes sense.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> @EddieHearn: MAJOR press conference at 12pm on Thursday at Trinity house, Tower Hill. If you work in the World of sport I suggest you are there!


Dicky Davies bound to be there then










Seriously, I don't have a problem with Joshua debuting on a big arena card....just like DeGale, Gavin and Saunders did


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

They should stick him on the Froch vs Groves undergrad, might help justify the ppv.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

CamelCase said:


> They should stick him on the Froch vs Groves undergrad, might help justify the ppv.


They probably will but it certainly wont justify it!


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> pro novices headlining is bad for the sport, eddie hearn my arse


He's an Olympic Gold Medalist.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't see any problem at all with Joshua headlining, if it gets more fans through the door and more exposure then surely that is a good thing is it not? If the card around it is good then I don't see why people would have a problem with the fact he is "headlining" the show


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

He's officially left the GB set up.



> Olympic gold medallist Anthony Joshua has left the Great Britain amateur boxing programme, it has been confirmed.
> 
> The news, released by the British Amateur Boxing Association on Wednesday morning, comes just 24 hours before Matchroom Promotions are due to hold a press conference in London where he is expected to be unveiled as their latest signing.
> 
> ...


http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...hony-joshua-has-left-the-gb-amateur-programme


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The hype around him is gonna be ridiculous.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

People are going to go crazy when they see that Joshua isn't going to be fast tracked.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> People are going to go crazy when they see that Joshua isn't going to be fast tracked.


Considering that a few folk think Hughie Fury needs to step up his level of competition, Joshua has no chance.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

He won't be fast-tracked, but based on the direness of the UK scene, he probably should be fighting for the British by the end of his second year.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Considering that a few folk think Hughie Fury needs to step up his level of competition, Joshua has no chance.


Yeah. One thing I don't want to see is Joshua fighting pregnant Latvians, knocking them outing the first round after one body shot etc.

He needs a handful of tough journeymen that can take him a few rounds.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Who's coaching him?

Jim McDonnell?

i favour a move to Manchester and he can learn the pro game with Joe Gallacher.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

i just hope he doesnt get trained by adam booth


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

he's looking in good nick at the moment too 

__
http://instagr.am/p/cHbyt9GQ1N/


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

I personally don't think it works.

Going from Matthews Coyle Fight, to Brook Jones. Then stepping it right down to someones debut while they blast some nobody out.

It felt wierd to me. I was there live but not from Hull so maybe that's the differance.

I also think giving a fighter this much hype/money/fame can't be good for his development. I believe a fighter is better when he's hungry to reach money and fame, and not just be given it from day one


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Also anyone else think Joshua looks a bit shit.

Yes i understand he won a gold,but i felt it was a weak division, and i thought he lost in the opening round, quite clearly.

He might turn out to be the goods, but i see no reason to think so right now.

After David Price i've learnt there's no point hyping any heavyweight till their heart and chin have been tested.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Eddie Hearn trying to make young fighters feel like superstars. It will backfire eventually. Most of them arent ready for the bright lights, I feel its to much to soon.

I dont think any other promoted has done this with amateurs before, where they are getting pushed right to the front. This is new to all of us, so whether it will backfire or not we will just have to wait and see. Eddie Hearn is living up to the new age tag, he needs to be new wave and do things differently. He is changing the sport. What a legend he is.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

JohnAnthony said:


> Also anyone else think Joshua looks a bit shit.
> 
> Yes i understand he won a gold,but i felt it was a weak division, and i thought he lost in the opening round, quite clearly.
> 
> ...


You don't win Olympic Gold and World championship silver if your shit :huh The amateur heavyweight scene is actually decent.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> You don't win Olympic Gold and World championship silver if your shit :huh The amateur heavyweight scene is actually decent.


yes true.

And i don't mean shit by normal standards.

If me and him had a boxing fight, i'd probably last 3 seconds.

By Shit, i just mean despite winning olympic gold, i didn't see anything to suggest Joshua is good enough to be a world champion one day.

And i also thought he more than deserved to go out in the 1st round.

So i'm not gonna buy into this guys hype yet. (Article after article about what he's doing, who he's signing with etc.)

He seems like a good kid and he's still new to the sport so by all means might be champ, but from what i've seen, i don't think he's worth all the hype.

They did all this when Audley won gold. Just cos your a Heavyweight, everyone goes over the top.

Luke Campbell and Ogogo are the ones to watch in my mind.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

JohnAnthony said:


> yes true.
> 
> And i don't mean shit by normal standards.
> 
> ...


Yes I thought he should have lost to Savon too it was close but he didn't deserve to go through. He has only been boxing for 4 years or so to achieve what he has done is an incredible achievement. He has the raw talent and a decent skillset but you can't judge yet whether or not he is going to go to the top or not. He has all the natural talent to get there though IMO


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> He won't be fast-tracked, but based on the direness of the UK scene, he probably should be fighting for the British by the end of his second year.


the uk scene is about as good as its ever been?

joshua
h fury
t fury
del boy
haye

then you also have

dillian white
richard towers
david price
gary cornish

how many countries are stacked better than that right now?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope Joshua still works with McCracken when he turns pro. There are a few rumours he'll end up with Adam Booth but I think it'd be better for Joshua if he stayed within the same camp he's been in for a while now. I rate McCracken a lot too, so I hope that happens.

Joshua is still raw though, so I think he needs to be kept in the gym and fighting as regularly as possible. On his current level of ability, I think he could have his debut against someone like Tom Dallas but it's probably better for Joshua in the long term if he starts off at a lower level and just keeps active, rather than constantly stepping up in quality to be fast tracked to the world scene.

@raymann There are also a few 'old guard' heavyweights out there too, like McDermott, Rogan, Sprott, Skelton and Harrison.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

worse move ever would be to join booth


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yeah. One thing I don't want to see is Joshua fighting pregnant Latvians, knocking them outing the first round after one body shot etc.
> 
> He needs a handful of tough journeymen that can take him a few rounds.


With Fury it's just about getting rounds in, as he's young with no real amateur experience. He's said he wants to have around 20 fights under his belt by the end of next year and then look towards domestic titles.

With Joshua it should be about introducing him to the pros, sure, but after a few fights they should look at fighting opponents with different styles. I like the way Yafai and Eubank, Jr are being brought along in that sense.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> worse move ever would be to join booth


The worst move ever would be to link up with someone like Franny Smith.

Adam Booth would be one of his best moves you complete fucking idiot.

If you think its one of the worst, then you dont know shit about boxing.

Adam Booth has made George Groves what he is today and has gotten him where he is today in Boxing. Without Adam Booth feeding Groves like a baby, no way would George Groves be fighting Carl Froch at the end of the year.

Adam Booth is a great move for Anthony Joshua, who is still raw and rough around the edges. He is relatively new to boxing. I cant think of anyone better at this moment in time for Anthony Joshua. Adam Booth is a perfect link up.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Comment by someone on the BBC website:



> _*"This guy can talk the talk and imo he will be heavyweight champion as he has the desire and the will to train hard. Wrong to compare him to Fraudley, he never trained hard enough and bottled it when he went in the ring. I believe Joshua is the real deal...Wilder is dangerous though..."*_


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Digital copy is out now, if anyone subscribes.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Joshua can go as far as he is serious in my opinion. The heavyweight division will be threadbare by the time he gets to world level. If he stays in shape between fights and takes it seriously, I've no doubt he can become world champion. He will improve, grow and learn as a fighter and a man. Picking the right trainer is crucial because he is still relatively new to the game still. He will be a baby in the professional ranks.

It has to be Booth or McCracken in this country at this moment in time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> With Fury it's just about getting rounds in, as he's young with no real amateur experience. He's said he wants to have around 20 fights under his belt by the end of next year and then look towards domestic titles.
> 
> With Joshua it should be about introducing him to the pros, sure, but after a few fights they should look at fighting opponents with different styles. I like the way Yafai and Eubank, Jr are being brought along in that sense.


Theres no reason for him to not be matched tough. Over 4-6 rounds he should already have enough to beat anyone of the first page on boxrec. This would give him rounds and experience.

Oct 13 v Paul Butlin 4x3
Dec 13 v Moses Matovu 4x3
Feb 13 v Tom Dallas 6x3
Apr 13 v Marcelo Luiz Nascimento 6x3
Jun 13 v Michael Sprott 6x3
Sep 14 v Zack Page 6x3
Nov 14 v Matt Skelton 6x3 
Jan 14 v Egvny Orlov 8x3
Mar 14 v Martin Rogan 8x3
May 14 v Derric Rossy 8x3
Jul 14 v Sam Sexton 8x3


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Eddie Hearn @EddieHearn*

*Seize the moment..seize the day.. Welcome to the team @anthonyfjoshua#gamechanger pic.twitter.com/wNGwbIJLHb*


​


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Only Selby and Mithcell the noted names on the bill, can't see this being a great bill


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Theres no reason for him to not be matched tough. Over 4-6 rounds he should already have enough to beat anyone of the first page on boxrec. This would give him rounds and experience.
> 
> Oct 13 v Paul Butlin 4x3
> Dec 13 v Moses Matovu 4x3
> ...


All planned out already? :rofl


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Roe said:


> The hype around him is gonna be ridiculous.


Why shouldn't it be?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> He won't be fast-tracked, but based on the direness of the UK scene, he probably should be fighting for the British by the end of his second year.


Theres a huge gap between fast tracking and matching soft. Theres no reason why he cannot be beating anyone outside the top 25 in the world over 6 rounds already. None at all.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Only Selby and Mithcell the noted names on the bill, can't see this being a great bill


It could do with another established fighter on the bill. Add that to good opponents for Lee and Kev and you have three good ten/twelve rounders...


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> It could do with another established fighter on the bill. Add that to good opponents for Lee and Kev and you have three good ten/twelve rounders...


Selby is fighting Walsh for British which isn't a great fight. Hearn said Mitchell was going to have another warm up before a big fight so can't see it being a great fight


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> It could do with another established fighter on the bill. Add that to good opponents for Lee and Kev and you have three good ten/twelve rounders...


Still think Mitchell will be in a tune up and it will be Selby v Walsh!!!

Hearn is not the right man for Joshua.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Hearn is not the right man for Joshua.


Jealous?

Seriously though, you rate Joshua dont you?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Looking like an awful card as it stands.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Jealous?
> 
> Seriously though, you rate Joshua dont you?


Jelous of what?

Yeh I rate him very very highly. Anybody that doesn't think he is capable of winning a world title needs to start following a new sport.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yeah. One thing I don't want to see is Joshua fighting pregnant Latvians, knocking them outing the first round after one body shot etc.
> 
> He needs a handful of tough journeymen that can take him a few rounds.


Spot on
I HATE pointless blow outs
Worst I've ever seen must be Danny prices debut,absolute ridiculous

I enjoy watching a prospect journeyman only if questions are asked of the home fighter and he has to adapt and I'm not necessarily talking about getting pushed hard.i thought frank buglioni against the Lithuanian on Saturday would be a horrible fight after seeing him before.sure enough the first four rounds he was in full on punchbag mode then the lad woke up and realised he could time frank and started giving him all sorts of problems.
So buglioni learns more that night than any other fight.its not box office,it's not spectacular but with a prospect you have to temper explosive knockouts with durable opponents
Joshua with his inexperience at amateur level must be given rounds straight away,6 rounders up to 8 as early as possible and then in my opinion he has all the tools of a good professional


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Still think Mitchell will be in a tune up and it will be Selby v Walsh!!!
> 
> Hearn is not the right man for Joshua.


Sky is the only platform for Big Josh though...


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Only Selby and Mithcell the noted names on the bill, can't see this being a great bill


:lol: I imagine a few other fights will be added. Selby and Mitchell will most likely be keeping busy.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> :lol: I imagine a few other fights will be added. Selby and Mitchell will most likely be keeping busy.


I'm not sure there seems to be 6 or 7 already on the bill but no big names. Is looking a poor bill


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Only Selby and Mithcell the noted names on the bill, can't see this being a great bill


It needs a Quigg-Salinas type fight even if it is for an iffy Belt


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> Selby is fighting Walsh for British which isn't a great fight. Hearn said Mitchell was going to have another warm up before a big fight so can't see it being a great fight


Ryan Walsh looked a very good prospect about two years ago 
If he follows the lessons learned from selbys last fight he could give him a few problems
Selby has nothing to gain from this other than early knockout,but a lot to lose
Size could be a big factor in the outcome of this one


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> I'm not sure there seems to be 6 or 7 already on the bill but no big names. Is looking a poor bill


It's overly negative to criticise a card this stage, surely? There could be something like Mitchell/Mathews, Camacho/Simmons and Selby/Walsh on the undercard, which would be pretty solid, and other good fights too. Fuck knows, really. I doubt the fighters or Hearn have a clue what will be on the card at this stage.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Sky is the only platform for Big Josh though...


I agree with that but I question whether Hearn will be able to match a Heavyweight!


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> It needs a Quigg-Salinas type fight even if it is for an iffy Belt


That will probably at Gigg Lane


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I agree with that but I question whether Hearn will be able to match a Heavyweight!


He won't be doing the matchmaking. He'll be paying top men to map out his opponents. A promoter with more experience (e.g. Warren) would take greater interest...


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> It's overly negative to criticise a card this stage, surely? There could be something like Mitchell/Mathews, Camacho/Simmons and Selby/Walsh on the undercard, which would be pretty solid, and other good fights too. Fuck knows, really. I doubt the fighters or Hearn have a clue what will be on the card at this stage.


It doesn't look good at the moment, Selby vs Walsh is an average fight at best and a big step down from Simion. Hearn said Mitchell is having another keep busy fight so isn't going to be a great name in all likelihood. I just think they are going to build the night around Joshua and not give enough attention to the undercard. I hope I am wrong though


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> That will probably at Gigg Lane


Could be,but an outdoor event in Lancanshire in October is a bit dicey unless people like getting wet,but this card need that kind of fight to make it sound like a big event.If it`s only Selby-Walsh and I do think they will match Mitchell with someone like Matthew even though Hearn said he will need another keep busy fight.It needs more then it currently looks like going to be on the card though I expect Campball,Stalker and maybe oggogo will be on it as well


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> He won't be doing the matchmaking. He'll be paying top men to map out his opponents. A promoter with more experience (e.g. Warren) would take greater interest...


who are these men?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

People are actually calling this card shit before the fights are even announced? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> People are actually calling this card shit before the fights are even announced? :lol:


Yes. Even with the best possible fight for each fighter its poor.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Theres a huge gap between fast tracking and matching soft. Theres no reason why he cannot be beating anyone outside the top 25 in the world over 6 rounds already. None at all.


Joshua looks very raw at times. You can see that he started boxing late, currently he relies too much on athletic ability. On top of that he is very young, there is no need to rush him.

I really would be suprised if they fast track Joshua.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> who are these men?


Matchmakers. People who are paid to evaluate possible fights and pick opponents for fighters. Current active matchmakers I know are Don Majeski, Dean Powell, Eric Gomez, Bruce Trampler etc. I remember Hearn once mentioned his guy in an IFilm vid but I forgot the name.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

-


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

no need to fast track Joshua unless he wants it bad like the fury's

I think they will milk Joshua for a while , which is fair enough as he is still learning

he seems a beast of a athlete and has some good power , against that dychko he showed good inside boxing

domestically the fury's will be rivals ass both are young , on a world stage cant really think of a real good heavy weight prospect


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Every big promoter has matchmakers. I doubt that Hearn is the matchmaker for all his fighters.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Should fight Tony Thompson on his debut to prove a point. Winner gets a shot a Hughie Fury. 

Seriously though, the problem with introducing someone like Joshua as a headliner at arena shows and a lot of media fanfare is balancing that with giving him the time the learn and develop his game. People aren't going to want to be paying big money for arena tickets to see Joshua in uncompetitive fights for a couple of years. 

I suppose the way you deal with this is by packing the under card with top fights featuring name fighters - but are there enough of these fights to be made in comparison with how frequently a propspect like Joshua should be fighting?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Are posters really in the belief that Hearn doesn't have a matchmaker


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

^^^

To combat this I think Hearn will just be doing yearly shows for Campbell & Joshua as 'headliners' i.e. their debut in their honetown and they then go on tour with a little less limelight and better, learning fights. Cant imagine theyll headline very often although Shiming is but that's a different situation admittedly.

It makes sense. Price & Degale lost their Olympic momentum as it takes 5 years to get to world level, how do you keep the momentum over that time period? I think this is the best way, keeps th public aware/interested but doesnt overexpose them when theyre learning.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Are posters really in the belief that Hearn doesn't have a matchmaker


 It seems that rob was.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yes. Even with the best possible fight for each fighter its poor.


Mitchell-Ress/Crolla 
Camacho-Dawson
Selby European title.
Joshua, ward etc

They're probably the best possible fights, now tell me that's. as hit card.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Mitchell-Ress/Crolla
> Camacho-Dawson
> Selby European title.I
> Joshua, ward etc
> ...


Selby is fighting Walsh


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Selby is fighting Walsh


Ouch. Walsh will get fucked up. Doubt he takes the fight.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Ouch. Walsh will get fucked up. Doubt he takes the fight.


I think he will tale it hasn't got many other options. He won't last long in there though


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lilo said:


> ^^^
> 
> To combat this I think Hearn will just be doing yearly shows for Campbell & Joshua as 'headliners' i.e. their debut in their honetown and they then go on tour with a little less limelight and better, learning fights. Cant imagine theyll headline very often although Shiming is but that's a different situation admittedly.
> 
> It makes sense. Price & Degale lost their Olympic momentum as it takes 5 years to get to world level, how do you keep the momentum over that time period? I think this is the best way, keeps th public aware/interested but doesnt overexpose them when theyre learning.


Yeah, I don't think they're going to be constantly headlining. Hearn already said Campbell will be fighting on the Burns/Beltran card and will be kept as busy as possible.

Think Joshua will benefit most from been kept active, he's still very raw and I can imagine people are going to get pissed off about a supposed lack of progress after 12/18 months but there really is no need to rush with him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Ishy You're right. Straight after the Hull show Fast car said he'd be doing another show in Novemeber. I hope Coyle-Matthews rematch can be sorted.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The only promoters who do their own matchmaking were old school mercenarys who would of had a better handle on boxing as a sport rather than a buisness

These days there is a big divide between the two as you see the likes of Richard Schaefer and domestically Richard poxon running a promotional buisness.eddie Hearn will be the same although I'm unaware of who does the matchmaking for him.its no secret dean Powell 'the hardest working man in Britain' does warrens in conjunction with frank as Maloney worked very closely with his man whose name escapes me.

In a major promoters office you will have several people throwing around names and directions to go including the boxer himself,their manager, the promoter,trainer and matchmaker.

Everybodies different obviously I don't know how the likes if hatton,coldwell and fearon work being ex boxers themself


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Lilo said:


> ^^^
> 
> To combat this I think Hearn will just be doing yearly shows for Campbell & Joshua as 'headliners' i.e. their debut in their honetown and they then go on tour with a little less limelight and better, learning fights. Cant imagine theyll headline very often although Shiming is but that's a different situation admittedly.
> 
> It makes sense. Price & Degale lost their Olympic momentum as it takes 5 years to get to world level, how do you keep the momentum over that time period? I think this is the best way, keeps th public aware/interested but doesnt overexpose them when theyre learning.


Yeah, that seems like the best way.

Be interested to see how they match Joshua as he obviously needs time to develop so you don't want to rush him, but at the same time he's going to learn nothing fighting fat blobs who are just there to fall down - and it seems there are plenty of this about.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

Peter said:


> He's an Olympic Gold Medalist.


on paper he is but in reality he didn't deserve it, I still don't want to watch him finish some guy in 30 seconds as my main event to watch on a Saturday night


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> on paper he is but in reality he didn't deserve it, I still don't want to watch him finish some guy in 30 seconds as my main event to watch on a Saturday night


Does it really make much difference at which point in the night he fights as long as the rest of the card is as strong as it would usually be on a Saturday night? So for the Luke Campbell card the other night (which was a bog standard Saturday night card) I really can't see how it makes much difference where the Campbell fight comes.

As long as we're not actually being deprived of actual 'headline quality' fights to accommodate an Olympian then I reall can't see the problem. To me it seems a bit pedantic.

Also, if the gold medalist turned pro is attracting bigger audiences to shows, surely that's a good thing as it means more exposure for the other fighters on the card - plus more profit to put towards further matches here.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Does it really make much difference at which point in the night he fights as long as the rest of the card is as strong as it would usually be on a Saturday night? So for the Luke Campbell card the other night (which was a bog standard Saturday night card) I really can't see how it makes much difference where the Campbell fight comes.
> 
> As long as we're not actually being deprived of actual 'headline quality' fights to accommodate an Olympian then I reall can't see the problem. To me it seems a bit pedantic.
> 
> Also, if the gold medalist turned pro is attracting bigger audiences to shows, surely that's a good thing as it means more exposure for the other fighters on the card - plus more profit to put towards further matches here.


The other thing is that if you have the main attraction fighting in the fourth to last fight, the chances are that the atmosphere will be shit after his bout or many of the fans will have gone home. I was in Helsinki for Froch/Abraham but the majority of the people there were more interested in Helenius, and after he'd won his fight, the crowd was deflated for the main event. The arena went from being packed to being about 2/3 full for the start of Froch/Abraham and by the 10th round or so, plenty more fans had left. It didn't help the atmosphere at all. Had Helenius been on after Froch/Abraham, the venue would still have been full all the way through the Froch fight and the atmosphere would have been a lot better.

The main event of any card should be the fighter who most people are turning up to see, I think. Imagine if Luke Campbell was on before Brook/Jones and he'd lost, the crowd would have been dead.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


>


The fuck is Adam Smith doing there? Can't stand that little weasel face he's pulling when he's trying to look serious.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Joshua's achievements after just 43 fights is remarkable. He did get lucky against Savon but the fact he was in the Olympics at all is remarkable, never mind beating the fighters he did. It's remind me of Foreman, though he had even fewer fights, I think. If Joshua continues to improve, he'll be a seriously good fighter by the time he's 30.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Really like Joshua, seems very humble for a Young kid who's achieved achieved what he has, the total opposite of Degale thank god.

He's going to be a huge ticket seller, hope he does well.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Kevin Mitchell vs Gary Sykes. 
Tony Conquest vs Wadi Camacho
Glen Foot vs Larry Ekundayo
Danny Cassius Connor vs Tony Owen. 

These are fights on boxrec for that show..


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Kevin Mitchell vs Gary Sykes.
> Tony Conquest vs Wadi Camacho
> Glen Foot vs Larry Ekundayo
> Danny Cassius Connor vs Tony Owen.
> ...


Decent domestic level fights. But not what I would really hope for a big Sky show.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


>


Looks like Eddie has turned up, seen what Joshua was wearing and wipped his tie off sharpish, you can see the snooker influence over matchroom there.

Will be interesting who they match him with, obviously gonna be a few soft touches but if they get some 6ft tubby chancers from Bulgaria its gonna look very poor to the casuals - especially in with a guy built like Joshua. Will surely have to match him with guys who at least look the part physically such as Julius Long, Travis Walker etc.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Kevin Mitchell vs Gary Sykes.
> Tony Conquest vs Wadi Camacho
> Glen Foot vs Larry Ekundayo
> Danny Cassius Connor vs Tony Owen.
> ...


Is this plus Joshua v Wlad the Binman going to fill the O2?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Missed out Selby vs Walsh on that list lads. If they could get another good fight in there i'd go. But there's a few to many trade fights in there. I think they may go over peoples heads and they'd then be relying heavily on Mitchel, Joshua and Walsh fan bases to buy plenty of tickets.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

icemax said:


> Is this plus Joshua v Wlad the Binman going to fill the O2?


The top tier will be closed off


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> The top tier will be closed off


OK, thanks


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Conquest/camacho over 8 and ekundayo/foot over 6 are weird lenghts for those fights. both should be 10 rounders.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Kevin Mitchell vs Gary Sykes.
> Tony Conquest vs Wadi Camacho
> Glen Foot vs Larry Ekundayo
> Danny Cassius Connor vs Tony Owen.
> ...


There is a couple of decent fights there but there is no real standout fights.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Foot-Ekundayo over 6 rounds? Should be 10 rounds! No problem with Camacho-Conquest being over 8, it won't go that far.

Two good fights they're but Mitchell-Sykes is mehhh. Was hoping for Rees.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> There is a couple of decent fights there but there is no real standout fights.


Yep missing a main event.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Kevin Mitchell vs Gary Sykes.
> Tony Conquest vs Wadi Camacho
> Glen Foot vs Larry Ekundayo
> Danny Cassius Connor vs Tony Owen.
> ...


They might not be the biggest names but those are 4 really good fights.

Ekundayo sells a ticket as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Wallet said:


> They might not be the biggest names but those are 4 really good fights.
> 
> Ekundayo sells a ticket as well.


Not just any old ticket, corporate tickets!!! He brings the $$$


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Not just any old ticket, corporate tickets!!! He brings the $$$


Really?

Bizarre from a Nigerian novice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Really?
> 
> Bizarre from a Nigerian novice.


He works in Spencer Fearons gym which is in the city. Does boxing classes for all the city bankers as well as personal training. So he gets maybe 200-300 but they all get the £200 VIP tickets.

Thats one of the reasons why Matchroom love Prizefighter. Its a winner in terms of corperate tickets. All the banks and other big companies by up the floor seats at £200 a pop and all the cheap tickets in the balcony's go to the fighters friends & family. You might only get 1500 in the but when 500 of them have paid £200 a ticket your on to a winner.

Thats one area where Matchroom kill every other promoter btw. Because they have the darts and other sports they have a direct relationship to allot of the big companies for corporate tickets.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

why not wembley arena

hes from watford that is close to north london and it would have more of a chance to sellout,


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> He works in Spencer Fearons gym which is in the city. Does boxing classes for all the city wankers as well as personal training. So he gets maybe 200-300 but they all get the £200 VIP tickets.


Fixed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

How I would match Joshua.

*2013*
October v Paul Butlin 4x3
November v Hastings Rasini 4x3
December v Moses Matovu 4x3

*2014*
January v Mike Holden 6x3
February v Zack Page 6x3
March v Tom Dallas 6x3
April v Egvny Orlov 6x3
May v Michael Sprott 6x3
June v Dominic Guinn 6x3
July v Matt Skelton 6x3
September v Derric Rossy 8x3
December v Martin Rogan 8x3

*2015*
February v Pablo Vidoz 8x3
April v Albert Sosnowki 10x3
May v John McDermott (Southern Area Title)
July v Sam Sexton (English Title)


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@robpalmer135 Think I pulled you up on this last time, but Sosnowski is worse than half of the fighters you've got him up against in 2014.

If it got to 2015 and that fight was made, Fast Car would be getting caned for it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Wallet said:


> @robpalmer135 Think I pulled you up on this last time, but Sosnowski is worse than half of the fighters you've got him up against in 2014.
> 
> If it got to 2015 and that fight was made, Fast Car would be getting caned for it.


well you can mix things around. Sosnowski in early 2014 maybe.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Kevin Mitchell vs Gary Sykes.
> Tony Conquest vs Wadi Camacho
> Glen Foot vs Larry Ekundayo
> Danny Cassius Connor vs Tony Owen.
> ...


As said before these are trade fights,which is bloody brilliant.the facts are we are going to have barker-geale,fury-haye,froch-groves,bellew-Stevenson all great match ups which are high stakes fights.so this gives us a good night aimed at the hardcore.
I believe the four fights above are very competitive fights,the bottom 3 are good little matches where the outcome is in doubt and the winner pushes on to British title level.foot-ekundayo,conquest-camacho stand out for me with Mitchell-Sykes the clear headliner.
As for ticket sellers,Joshua will move most with the hype which will inevitably surround him then you have Mitchell,camacho,ekundayo and conner all London fighters with decent support and the others all shift tickets on a relative scale

Looks good to me


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> As said before these are trade fights,which is bloody brilliant.the facts are we are going to have barker-geale,fury-haye,froch-groves,bellew-Stevenson all great match ups which are high stakes fights.so this gives us a good night aimed at the hardcore.
> I believe the four fights above are very competitive fights,the bottom 3 are good little matches where the outcome is in doubt and the winner pushes on to British title level.foot-ekundayo,conquest-camacho stand out for me with Mitchell-Sykes the clear headliner.
> As for ticket sellers,Joshua will move most with the hype which will inevitably surround him then you have Mitchell,camacho,ekundayo and conner all London fighters with decent support and the others all shift tickets on a relative scale
> 
> Looks good to me


A show for the hardcores? @Bill will be thrilled. Don't know if 'Hardcore' Eddie is a nickname we should be encouraging


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

tdw said:


> A show for the hardcores? @Bill will be thrilled. Don't know if 'Hardcore' Eddie is a nickname we should be encouraging


:lol: Good card, I can't complain, unless he try's charging £15 bob for it of course. :smile


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Does it really make much difference at which point in the night he fights as long as the rest of the card is as strong as it would usually be on a Saturday night? So for the Luke Campbell card the other night (which was a bog standard Saturday night card) I really can't see how it makes much difference where the Campbell fight comes.
> 
> As long as we're not actually being deprived of actual 'headline quality' fights to accommodate an Olympian then I reall can't see the problem. To me it seems a bit pedantic.
> 
> Also, if the gold medalist turned pro is attracting bigger audiences to shows, surely that's a good thing as it means more exposure for the other fighters on the card - plus more profit to put towards further matches here.


more profit for eddie hearns back pocket you mean, it does matter to me boxing is all about the main event the main event should be the "main event" in terms of fights and these fights are not main events, its like getting great head off a woman then afterwards the sex is shite and it finishes in 30 seconds


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Joshua signed a 3 year deal. 8 fights a year minimum.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> How I would match Joshua.
> 
> *2013*
> October v Paul Butlin 4x3
> ...


I bet you by 2015 Huey Fury is more seasoned than this guy.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Mitchell-Ress/Crolla
> Camacho-Dawson
> Selby European title.
> Joshua, ward etc
> ...


It's a shit card. Given Mitchell will be in another meaningless fight and Selby is fighting Ryan Walsh. Two cruiserweights who are English title level and a bunch of prospects against no-hopers in short fights. Hooray. Excuse me if I'm not jumping for joy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Joshua signed a 3 year deal. 8 fights a year minimum.


its 2 fights isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> I bet you by 2015 Huey Fury is more seasoned than this guy.


So what? He has faced 8 journeyman so far.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> I bet you by 2015 Huey Fury is more seasoned than this guy.


Hughie Fury's aim is to have around 20 fights or so by a year down the line, and then begin to move towards stepping up his opponents. Just now it's about rounds and working on the technical side of things fight by fight. Given his age they'll have no need to rush him, and it's hard to predict how Hughie - or Joshua - are going to look down the line, but activity is the key, and I think the Fury camp have the right idea for him at the moment.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> It's a shit card. Given Mitchell will be in another meaningless fight and Selby is fighting Ryan Walsh. Two cruiserweights who are English title level and a bunch of prospects against no-hopers in short fights. Hooray. Excuse me if I'm not jumping for joy.


I was talking about the best possible card, Danny.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Eddie's claims he's working on a *big* fight for Mitchell. So could be anybody...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

I wish Big Ant the best! I hope they steer him carefully to the big stage.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Hughie Fury's aim is to have around 20 fights or so by a year down the line, and then begin to move towards stepping up his opponents. Just now it's about rounds and working on the technical side of things fight by fight. Given his age they'll have no need to rush him, and it's hard to predict how Hughie - or Joshua - are going to look down the line, but activity is the key, and I think the Fury camp have the right idea for him at the moment.


Hearn will not be able to match Joshua like young Huey. Joshua will need tough tests over first 15 fights and needs to be fighting regularly. I doubt either happen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Eddie's claims he's working on a *big* fight for Mitchell. So could be anybody...


I think its Mitchell v Rees.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think its Mitchell v Rees.


Mitchell vs Sykes is on boxrec don't know how accurate that is though


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Hughie Fury's aim is to have around 20 fights or so by a year down the line, and then begin to move towards stepping up his opponents. Just now it's about rounds and working on the technical side of things fight by fight. Given his age they'll have no need to rush him, and it's hard to predict how Hughie - or Joshua - are going to look down the line, but activity is the key, and I think the Fury camp have the right idea for him at the moment.


They have made offers to Tony Thompson and Andrzej Wawrzyk for September 28th.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Hearn will not be able to match Joshua like young Huey. Joshua will need tough tests over first 15 fights and needs to be fighting regularly. I doubt either happen.


Why do you doubt he wont fight reguarly.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Stop quoting me FFS.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Stop quoting me FFS.


why??


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I was talking about the best possible card, Danny.


It's not really the best possible card, though. Selby isn't going to be fighting for European title in any scenario because we already know he's fighting Ryan Walsh. It's like putting Selby-Mares on and saying 'well it's possible'. Really, it's not.

I don't rate cards by how good they could 'possibly' have been, I rate them by how good they are, and look at them hypothetically how they are realistically going to pan out. Selby-Walsh will be a blowout, the cruisers might be fun but they're like Area level, and Mitchell will probably be in another easy fight, whilst none of the prospects will step up.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxrec seem like they've blown their load far too early. Selby-Walsh is probably the only done deal as of yet:

featherweight	Lee Selby	SC	Ryan Walsh	12x3	

lightweight	Kevin Mitchell	SC	Gary Sykes	10x3	

light welterweight	Danny Connor	SC	Tony Owen	10x3	

cruiserweight	Wadi Camacho	SC	Tony Conquest	8x3	

welterweight	John O'Donnell	SC	TBA	8x3	

welterweight	Larry Ekundayo	SC	Glenn Foot	6x3	

heavyweight	Anthony Joshua	SC	TBA	6x3	

lightweight	Martin Joseph Ward	SC	TBA	6x3	

middleweight	Anthony Ogogo	SC	TBA	6x3

In particular, Spencer Fearon said Ekundayo was meant to fight Foot in Hull but Glenn didn't want it and they are lining up one of Gary Lockett' lads for this card...


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Why do you doubt he wont fight reguarly.


There is no way Hearn will have him fighting 8 days apart like Huey. Do you see him matched tough like he needs to be, I don't.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone seen Kugan's interview with Eddie Hearn. That twat from the Telegraph jumps in again, Kugan doesnt look happy. That guy has absymal banter.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Anyone seen Kugan's interview with Eddie Hearn. That twat from the Telegraph jumps in again, Kugan doesnt look happy. That guy has absymal banter.


Gareth A. Davies? He's a hack. Don't get me started on him.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Gareth A. Davies? He's a hack. Don't get me started on him.


Jumped infront of the camera mid-question and tried to belittle Kugan saying "what have you ever written?" And taking the piss.

Proper arsehole.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Jumped infront of the camera mid-question and tried to belittle Kugan saying "what have you ever written?" And taking the piss.
> 
> Proper arsehole.


I don't like Kugan tbh, and wouldn't listen to his interviews unless I absolutely had to, but Davies has no right to slate anyone for not having written anything - his articles are only good for toilet paper if you're in an emergency. He offers up little to no analysis, and it's practically a fluff piece for whichever British fighter he's writing about. And he's actually suggested that Wladimir Klitschko was the one that ducked Povetkin, not the other way around.

He's an abysmal MMA analyst too, and tries to offset that by feeding MMA fans the "boxing is dying out, soon MMA will be second only to soccer throughout the world," lines that some of them really like to read/hear.

Plus his writing style and prose are wank too. It's a disgrace that he gets paid by any boxing or MMA magazine, let alone national newspapers, to cover the sports when there are better writers, analysts and journalists out there.

I hope his shit hair gives him AIDs.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

About three minutes in.

Shit hair = AIDS

:amir


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

"If people don't think it's a great fight, we'll see how we do on the night. Tune in..." :huh So that you can proclaim it as a success? Naw, mate. If I think a fight is shit I don't tune in.

:lol: at how jealous Davies comes across. That's hilarious.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> There is no way Hearn will have him fighting 8 days apart like Huey. Do you see him matched tough like he needs to be, I don't.


Hughey Fury has hardly been matched tough so far.

Certainly not 8 days apart but I think he will fight 8x a year and he will be starting with 6 rounders against a higher level of opponent that Fury has been facing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> "If people don't think it's a great fight, we'll see how we do on the night. Tune in..." :huh So that you can proclaim it as a success? Naw, mate. If I think a fight is shit I don't tune in.
> 
> :lol: at how jealous Davies comes across. That's hilarious.


So you won't be watching the Brook v Senchenko fight?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Brook vs Senchenko is a good fight.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Brook vs Senchenko is a good fight.


It's more his statement I'm referring to. It makes no sense. If you think a fight is shit, why tune in? All the promoter will do is point to the viewing figures as evidence that it isn't. If I think a fight is shit, I won't tune in. If Ricky Burns' fight with Nicky Cook had been a headline bout, for example, I'd not have watched it, as Warren would have pointed to the viewers as evidence that it couldn't have been that bad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> It's more his statement I'm referring to. It makes no sense. If you think a fight is shit, why tune in? All the promoter will do is point to the viewing figures as evidence that it isn't. If I think a fight is shit, I won't tune in. If Ricky Burns' fight with Nicky Cook had been a headline bout, for example, I'd not have watched it, as Warren would have pointed to the viewers as evidence that it couldn't have been that bad.


That fight was a major reason for the Sky/Warren split.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Hearn said it would be a big Name? Massive fight? For me that includes a world Level Opponent wich Senchenko isnt.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Brook vs Senchenko is a good fight.


No it isn't


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

But he is a ratings whore ( as well as loving a pound note ), Brook-Senchenko will probably do higher ratings than Brook-Mosley. Mosley is shot, Lopez has an awful recent record, Diaz is worse, Van Heerden is meh - Guerrero was unrealistic.

Ill watch it, its a decent fight and a step up from Carson Jones. Eddie had to make that fight IMO


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Lilo said:


> But he is a ratings whore ( as well as loving a pound note ), Brook-Senchenko will probably do higher ratings than Brook-Mosley. Mosley is shot, Lopez has an awful recent record, Diaz is worse, Van Heerden is meh - Guerrero was unrealistic.
> 
> Ill watch it, its a decent fight and a step up from Carson Jones. Eddie had to make that fight IMO


Mosley would have got more viewers than Senchenko.

Prizefighter did 80,000 & Campbell debut did 170,000.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Hearn said it would be a big Name? Massive fight? For me that includes a world Level Opponent wich Senchenko isnt.


I'd be interested to see the Sky viewing figures since they ditched Warren, Maloney and Hatton to go with Used Car Eddie and his new age method of promoting for the casual fans. For all the hoopla in the States about "appealing to the casual fans," HBO tends to have a steady number of viewers for their shows; they aren't necessarily "hardcore fans," but they're boxing fans who will watch a fight when it's on TV. Bernard Hopkins was never a big PPV draw, but he also didn't completely flatline in terms of viewing figures.

My point? I'm a bit cynical as to how much the likes of Bellew and Brook are actually appealing to the "casual fans". "Casual fans" to me are fans that only watch for big events - and they'll tune in for Haye/Fury - not the sort of guys I work with who will watch boxing on a Saturday night on TV while the missus watches the X-Factor. Those guys aren't tuning in because of Used Car Eddie's stable - they're just tuning in because it's "the boxing on telly".


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> No it isn't


Why is it not a good fight?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> I'd be interested to see the Sky viewing figures since they ditched Warren, Maloney and Hatton to go with Used Car Eddie and his new age method of promoting for the casual fans. For all the hoopla in the States about "appealing to the casual fans," HBO tends to have a steady number of viewers for their shows; they aren't necessarily "hardcore fans," but they're boxing fans who will watch a fight when it's on TV. Bernard Hopkins was never a big PPV draw, but he also didn't completely flatline in terms of viewing figures.
> 
> My point? I'm a bit cynical as to how much the likes of Bellew and Brook are actually appealing to the "casual fans". "Casual fans" to me are fans that only watch for big events - and they'll tune in for Haye/Fury - not the sort of guys I work with who will watch boxing on a Saturday night on TV while the missus watches the X-Factor. Those guys aren't tuning in because of Used Car Eddie's stable - they're just tuning in because it's "the boxing on telly".


The lesser Hearn cards have been doing the same as the cards from before but the bigger cards have seen a spike in viewing figures...infact paticuarly with the 2 fighters you mentioned. Most Sky cards do between 75-100k in viewers but the Brook and Bellew fights have been getting double that amount.

Brook set the record for boxing viewing figures on Sky v Matthew Hatton and all his fights since have got over 150,000. Bellews fights since he came to sky have also been 150,000 plus.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Why is it not a good fight?


are you having a laugh

senchenko got stopped by one of the lightest hitting fighters around
he was getting beat by a ex coke head hatton till he gassed

kell will knock this fcuker out


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Why is it not a good fight?


He has a style which is perfectly suited to Brook upright with little movement. He isn't a world class fighter and has never really beaten anyone of note. He was losing to Hatton who had been out of the ring for 3 and a half years and if Hatton can be beating him imagine what Brook will be able to do. If Senchenko hadn't held a paper title then barely anyone would have heard of him.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Mosley would have got more viewers than Senchenko.
> 
> Prizefighter did 80,000 & Campbell debut did 170,000.


You know that for fact or is it your opinion? Stats are meant to support your point, no idea what relevance those have.

IMO more casuals know Senchenko rather than Mosley, they'd be more interested when told he's Ricky's conqueror. Senchenko has 22 KOs & Brook has 20.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> are you having a laugh
> 
> senchenko got stopped by one of the lightest hitting fighters around
> he was getting beat by a ex coke head hatton till he gassed
> ...


Ok. Who the fuck is Kell Brook. Who has he beat?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Lilo said:


> You know that for fact or is it your opinion? Stats are meant to support your point, no idea what relevance those have.
> 
> IMO more casuals know Senchenko rather than Mosley, they'd be more interested when told he's Ricky's conqueror. Senchenko has 22 KOs & Brook has 20.


There from the Barb website.

I think your undermining the intelligence of the general sports fan. They all know that wasn't the real Ricky Hatton.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> He has a style which is perfectly suited to Brook upright with little movement. He isn't a world class fighter and has never really beaten anyone of note. He was losing to Hatton who had been out of the ring for 3 and a half years and if Hatton can be beating him imagine what Brook will be able to do. If Senchenko hadn't held a paper title then barely anyone would have heard of him.


Who has Kell Brook beaten?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

I've not done much digging, but this is what I found about the viewing figures:

http://bferguson4.com/2013/06/23/part-2-sky-sports-viewing-figures-original-boxing

I've read that Bellew/McIntosh got less than 100,000 viewers, but that site doesn't have any details for it.

It looks from that list that, aside from Carl Froch, nobody is attracting the "casual fans" then. Brook/Hatton got a good number, but the last name of Brook's opponent wouldn't have hurt.

Problem is Sky don't _have_ to release their figures, so most of the details that can be found are speculation. And I take anything a promoter says with a pinch of salt, as they only tend to be happy to release figures when they're good.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> He has a style which is perfectly suited to Brook upright with little movement. He isn't a world class fighter and has never really beaten anyone of note. He was losing to Hatton who had been out of the ring for 3 and a half years and if Hatton can be beating him imagine what Brook will be able to do. If Senchenko hadn't held a paper title then barely anyone would have heard of him.


Kell Brook isnt a world class fighter. Kell Brook has never beaten anyone of note. Kell Brook hasnt even held a paper title. Kell Brook has trouble making 147 and went life and death with a journeyman/gatekeeper last year. Senchenko would be Brook's biggest win.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> There from the Barb website.
> 
> I think your undermining the intelligence of the general sports fan. They all know that wasn't the real Ricky Hatton.


Read the comment again, you've completed misunderstood!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Who has Kell Brook beaten?


Hatton, Jackiewicz, even Jones are better than anyone which Senchenko has beaten.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Kell Brook isnt a world class fighter. Kell Brook has never beaten anyone of note. Kell Brook hasnt even held a paper title. Kell Brook has trouble making 147 and went life and death with a journeyman/gatekeeper last year. Senchenko would be Brook's biggest win.


He is fringe world level and a lot better than Senchenko. He went life and death with a gatekeeper then won every round against him in the rematch was just a bad performance first time round and a lack of preparation. He would be but not by much tbh


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> He is fringe world level and a lot better than Senchenko. He went life and death with a gatekeeper then won every round against him in the rematch was just a bad performance first time round and a lack of preparation. He would be but not by much tbh


When has he proved he's fringe world class or better than Senchenko? He hasn't fought anyone as good as Senchenko or anyone fringe world class.

He went life and death with a gatekeeper at 147 then beat him well at 152. Doesn't dispel the theory that Brook struggles at 147 - where he fights Sench'.

So a fight that will give him his best win is not a good fight?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> When has he proved he's fringe world class or better than Senchenko? He hasn't fought anyone as good as Senchenko or anyone fringe world class.
> 
> He went life and death with a gatekeeper at 147 then beat him well at 152. Doesn't dispel the theory that Brook struggles at 147 - where he fights Sench'.
> 
> So a fight that will give him his best win is not a good fight?


By outclassing people like Hatton, Jackiewicz, Jones. He hasn't beaten anyone as good as Senchenko but he has easily beaten people a tiny step down from him and Senchenko has a style which Brook will feed off

He struggled because of the broken nose and poor preparation against Jones, I do think there are slight stamina issues there but they have all of the team there to try and dispel that.

It isn't a good fight because of the styles. Brook IMO has shown to be world class at fighting on the outside but when a fighter gets on the inside he struggles and looks like he has no idea what to do. Senchenko however doesn't fight well on the inside and doesn't have the movement to avoid Brook's attacks and trouble Brook offensively


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> I've not done much digging, but this is what I found about the viewing figures:
> 
> http://bferguson4.com/2013/06/23/part-2-sky-sports-viewing-figures-original-boxing
> 
> ...


They do have to release there figures. There all on the BARB website which is where I got mine from. I seem to remember Bellew v McIntosh doing well. Just because it wasn't listed doesn't mean it did less than 100,000. Just means there were 10 higher shows that week.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Brook-Senchenko will probably do higher ratings than Brook-Mosley. IMO


I would love to hear the logic behind this statement :huh


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

icemax said:


> I would love to hear the logic behind this statement :huh


yeh quite bizzare.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> It's not really the best possible card, though. Selby isn't going to be fighting for European title in any scenario because we already know he's fighting Ryan Walsh. It's like putting Selby-Mares on and saying 'well it's possible'. Really, it's not.
> 
> I don't rate cards by how good they could 'possibly' have been, I rate them by how good they are, and look at them hypothetically how they are realistically going to pan out. Selby-Walsh will be a blowout, the cruisers might be fun but they're like Area level, and Mitchell will probably be in another easy fight, whilst none of the prospects will step up.


I didn't know that Selby was fighting Walsh though mate, if you read the posts you'd see that.


----------

